# MOVED: Fix your iOS device yourself! Easy to follow step by step guide. Only $4.25 Yay!



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This topic has been moved to The Book Bazaar.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=63756.0


----------

